# Roccat Kone plus Tasten problem



## Danii3L (26. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich habe seid längerem die Roccat Kone Plus maus und  hatte nie probleme damit.
Heute aber habe ich den PC gestartet und konnte die Maus bewegen. allerdings gehen ALLE Tasten nicht. ich habe die neusten Treiber geladen, hat aber nichts gebracht.
das Mausrad geht aucht irgendwie nicht.
Was kann ich da tun?
MfG


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Oktober 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit: In meinen Test-Tagebuch reinklicken...
Ein manuelles Firmware-Flash kann helfen.


----------



## Danii3L (26. Oktober 2012)

und wie mache ich das?^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Oktober 2012)

Siehe mein Post #44.


----------



## Luni-Tune (26. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hilft ja das Deaktivieren/Deinstallieren des Standard-Maustreibers (HID-konforme Maus). Der wird ja bei Installation eines Hersteller-Treibers eh nicht benötigt.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd es erstmal mit einem Reset versuchen. Kone angeschlossen lassen, andere Maus anschließen oder per Tastatursteuerung den Treiber der Kone öffnen, unter advanced control "reset" drücken während die kone angeschlossen ist. Speicher vorher deine Profile ab, die werden durch den REset im Treiber und auf der Maus zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Danii3L (27. Oktober 2012)

HereIsJohnny schrieb:


> Ich würd es erstmal mit einem Reset versuchen. Kone angeschlossen lassen, andere Maus anschließen oder per Tastatursteuerung den Treiber der Kone öffnen, unter advanced control "reset" drücken während die kone angeschlossen ist. Speicher vorher deine Profile ab, die werden durch den REset im Treiber und auf der Maus zurückgesetzt.


 
leider hat das nicht geholfen.


----------



## Danii3L (27. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Siehe mein Post #44.


 
hat leider auch nichts gebracht


----------



## HereIsJohnny (27. Oktober 2012)

wie siehts denn im Treiber aus? Sind die Tasten disabled?


----------



## Danii3L (27. Oktober 2012)

also so siehts aus: Pic-Upload.de - maus.png
die maustaste 1 und 2 kann ich nicht mal einstellen ( makiert )


----------



## HereIsJohnny (28. Oktober 2012)

Wurde das von brennmeister vorgeschlagene Firmware Update denn durchgeführt oder kam da eine Fehlermeldung? Ich hatte das so auch mal, aber durch einen Reset in der Software ging das ohne weiteres zu beheben.


----------



## Danii3L (28. Oktober 2012)

Könntest du mir das über Teamviewer nachher machen? wäre super. 
Falls du Steam doer skype hast, schick mir bitte dein namen per PM


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

HereIsJohnny schrieb:


> Wurde das von brennmeister vorgeschlagene Firmware Update denn durchgeführt oder kam da eine Fehlermeldung? Ich hatte das so auch mal, aber durch einen Reset in der Software ging das ohne weiteres zu beheben.


 Wäre _wirklich_ interessant zu erfahren...


----------



## Danii3L (29. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wäre _wirklich_ interessant zu erfahren...


 
sry, hat leider nicht geklappt  Maus geht immernoch nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

Häng die mal an einen anderen Rechner (PC/Laptop) *ohne* Roccat Treiber!  Gehen die Standard Funktionen (links-,rechts-klick, Mausrad) da auch nicht ist Sie defekt und muss getauscht werden (Garantie?).


----------



## Danii3L (29. Oktober 2012)

schon versucht, aber eig kann die nicht kaputt sein, von was denn? und dann noch alle tasten, hmm^^


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sie da nicht geht und das  manuelle Firmware-Flash erfolglos war...


----------



## Danii3L (29. Oktober 2012)

hab den treiber noch mal neu installiert und habe gesehen, dass bei Button assignment die stasten da sind und kurze zeit alle verschwinden


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal: Wenn sie an einem anderen Rechner ohne Treiber auch nicht geht ist es entweder die Firmware oder es ist ein Hardware defekt. Wenn sich die Firmware nicht, wie von brennmeister0815 beschrieben, neu Flash'en lässt hast Du alle mir bekannten Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft und das Ding ist und bleibt defekt.

Kannst da gerne noch einige Tage dran rumdoktern, ich glaube aber nicht das Du die noch wiederbelebst...


----------



## HereIsJohnny (29. Oktober 2012)

So, ich mach das ganze mal zum Mitschreiben: 

1. Maus an USB 2.0 anschließen, Software öffnen -> advanced control -> Reset -> Maus abziehen und wieder anstecken.

Hilft das nicht, weiter zu:

2. C:\Programme (x86)\ROCCAT\Kone[+] Mouse\FWUpdate\ öffnen und "Kone Firmware Update.exe" per rechtsklick als Administrator starten.
3. Update durchlaufen lassen und wenn die Software sagt "reconnect" dann ziehst du die Maus einmal ab und steckst sie wieder ein (weiterhin an USB 2.0). 
4. Wenn die Maus nun immer noch nicht funktioniert, ist sie höchstwahrscheinlich defekt. Dann hilft nur noch Umtauschen beim Händler (Kaufbeleg nötig).

Gruß

Graf PsYcho


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Oktober 2012)

Yep, *HereIsJohnny* hat recht. Wenn _*das*_ nicht funktioniert- Totalschaden. Deswegen liegt auch mein zweites Testmuster unbeachtet in der Ecke...


----------



## K0ne (5. April 2016)

Danii3L schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich habe seid längerem die Roccat Kone Plus maus und  hatte nie probleme damit.
> Heute aber habe ich den PC gestartet und konnte die Maus bewegen. allerdings gehen ALLE Tasten nicht. ich habe die neusten Treiber geladen, hat aber nichts gebracht.
> das Mausrad geht aucht irgendwie nicht.
> ...



Habe gerade das gleiche Problem (((

Mauszeiger funktioniert wie normal bloß alle Zeiger und Tasten funktionieren nicht... Hab schon alles versucht- auch mit den maus und Zeigegräte (Treiber)


----------

